# Playing in the garden



## ukmutz (Mar 23, 2008)

Just having a play in the garden and using the opportunity to try out my new camera.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

nice pics,gorgeous woofer
Love the last one :001_smile:


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Lovely pictures.
It's great to be able to get out and enjoy the garden in this nice weather.
Love the fluffy ears


----------



## beary_clairey (Jan 23, 2011)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

Your dog is totally adorable


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Lovely pics, your new camera def shows the fur detail.


----------

